# Early 1900's dresser repair..



## heckler (Jul 31, 2011)

Got this dresser from a neighbor who says it was her moms when she was a kid(neighbor is 86). Worked on a good bit of projects but this repair for my personal restoration project has my stomach in knots. Any advise by what you all see. It is upside down since the legs are rotten from years of sitting in a garage. That is the problem, how to replace the leg rot. :huh:

Replace, take 100% apart, partial replace, etc.?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

How much experience do you have with wood working? Do you have the knowledge and tools to reproduce the piece?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

I know what I'm doing .... At least half the time. I'd say it would take me a couple months of weekend time. To get this back to original.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## heckler (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes....very handy my genetics. Could tear down a '57 chevy and put it back together without having done so before with no directions. Can't claim it's talent, just happens.

Didn't know if taking the piece apart would be more efficient then cutting and mending a piece. 

Done so before? Pros? cons?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wood ain't metal*



heckler said:


> Yes....very handy my genetics. Could tear down a '57 chevy and put it back together without having done so before with no directions. Can't claim it's talent, just happens.
> 
> Didn't know if *taking the piece apart would be more efficient then cutting and mending a piece. *
> 
> Done so before? Pros? cons?


You sorta missed the question...what tools do you have to work in wood? I'm guessin' not many by the question you posted.
So here's some free advice. The leg in question has a rounded section...not the easiest shape to duplicate. A quartered round made on a lathe would yield 4 of them, one for each leg. 

Efficent? This is a time consuming endeavor as was posted. Quickest would be a repair, best would be a replacement. Easiest would be a repair, most involved would be a replacement. A short section could be duplicated on a bandsaw and sanded to the same dimensions. Then it's a matter of attaching the old to the new via a dowel and counter bores in both and you will have to make the mortises for the stretchers and you may find more deterioration...I donno? 
Just dig into it and see what you find out...it's only wood..."eventually" it will grow back. :laughing:

The real question is how much of the dresser can you dismantle without destroying anything "vital" IE The surgery was successful, but the patient succumbed, sorta thing. All those joints look to be mortise and tenon and do not come apart easily. They have their own order of assembly and disassembly. Once you figure that out and what solvent, to dissolve the glue you can pretty much remove the deteriorated leg. 
Repairing the existing leg in place would mean getting back to sound wood to attach a matching quarter section. 
There are some threads here on WWT, I did a repair on one myself:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=637741

You may find some useful info within them.  bill


----------



## heckler (Jul 31, 2011)

*tool...*

Router(s), bits, drills for days and bits, table saw(s), band saw, nail guns to make a small armory, clamps clamps clamps, drill press, router table, chisels, planes, jigs, sanders, and all the mechanics tools that it took to build a '67 camaro from scratch including painting.....

And my two hands, the best tools.....



Does this make for a clearer picture?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's what I would do. I would cut off the entire base section below the cross member of the bottom drawer. Sand a nice flat straight line to accept a new base. It would be fairly easy and less time consuming to fabricate a good copy, and make it and attach it so it looks like it came that way. Doing it that way, you're not working to/with rotted/questionable parts.













 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Heckler, you said "build" a Camaro from scratch. Do you really mean build or did you mean restored?

George


----------



## heckler (Jul 31, 2011)

Considering the condition, I say scratch. Even built a rotisssier for the body. Previous owner liked to use "stop signs" as patch panels....need I say more? 

Thanks for the advise guys. Will tackle starting next weekend.


----------

